# New Aquarium Lighting



## twowhlrcr (10 mo ago)

Good morning, hope all is well. I'm brand new to the Forum and excited to look around!

My Question: What's the latest and greatest for Freshwater Aquarium Lighting?

I'm looking to replace these old fluorescent lights and I'd like to see what you all recommend. They can be direct replacement or a completely different style. I'm interested in seeing what's available nowadays.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Kassh4815 (9 mo ago)

I have a planted setup and I really like the fluvial LED 3.0 for plants. Programmable and has all the needed spectrums for plants. We looked around at fluorescents but they were never bright enough for our liking.


----------

